# InVasion Custom Car Show Aug 29 2009



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

InVasion Custom Car Show
Presented by Dta CustomZ
Aug 29, 2009
at
1030 Gettysburg 
Clovis Ca

Roll in is from 6am-11am
ShowTime is from 11am-5pm
Trophies at 530pm




pre reg and vender and the flyer will be up soon


thank you all and hope to see everyone there.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

everyone that does the pre reg will be getting a free issue of










ranflas magazine will be at the show also covering the event for a future issue!


dta customz

atomic 
559 287 7640

anyone has any questions feel free and hit me up here or send me a email at

[email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 06:55 PM~14266487
> *InVasion Custom Car Show
> Presented by Dta CustomZ
> Aug 29, 2009
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

also making there way to InVasion 09 will be












dta customz
atomic 
559 287 7640


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14268776
> *also making there way to InVasion 09 will be
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

here is the vender paper work


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

added this show to my schedule


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2009, 12:06 PM~14273389
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> added this show to my schedule
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

here is the front of the front of the flyer the back will be done by the end of the week. car classes should be up by the end of the nite or 2morrow morning.

thank u all

dta customz
atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 07:35 PM~14277027
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hope to see u guys at the show, we will be having lots of bike classes and best bike and sp awards for the bikes .


thank you for ur support.


atomic


pre reg for all bikes is only 15.00


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 23 2009, 06:58 PM~14277273
> *here is the front of the front of the flyer the back will be done by the end of the week.  car classes should be up by the end of the nite or 2morrow morning.
> 
> thank u all
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 23 2009, 06:58 PM~14277273
> *here is the front of the front of the flyer the back will be done by the end of the week.  car classes should be up by the end of the nite or 2morrow morning.
> 
> thank u all
> ...



I'll be there


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14277273
> *here is the front of the front of the flyer the back will be done by the end of the week.  car classes should be up by the end of the nite or 2morrow morning.
> 
> thank u all
> ...



 TOPDOGS bike club will be in the house

:biggrin: love the flyer!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 PM~14278333
> *I'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

im looking forward to this show.. maybe have some new stuff done...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 24 2009, 12:22 AM~14280420
> *im looking forward to this show.. maybe have some new stuff done...
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 23 2009, 10:26 PM~14279046
> *  TOPDOGS bike club will be in the house
> 
> :biggrin: love the flyer!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 24 2009, 11:19 AM~14283610
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Whats up Atomic hows it going?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

What's up atomic this is David you know you can count on mini impressions b.c. To be there


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2009, 07:37 PM~14288304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2009, 11:00 AM~14283947
> *What's up atomic this is David you know you can count on mini impressions b.c. To be there
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 12:55 PM~14283895
> *Whats up Atomic hows it going?
> *



hey sup, going pretty good, i was done with the classes but now i had to update it cause i wanted to add for few sp awards for the bikes.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2009, 01:00 PM~14283947
> *What's up atomic this is David you know you can count on mini impressions b.c. To be there
> *




hey david it would be great to have ur club out there. pre reg for bikes is only $15 dollars. thank you for the support david.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 25 2009, 09:46 AM~14294182
> *hey sup, going pretty good, i was done with the classes but now i had to update it cause i wanted to add for few sp awards for the bikes.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 25 2009, 09:56 AM~14294283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 04:55 PM~14298554
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok car show classes are up sorry for the delay all but i had to add a few best of show awards and sp awards for this event!

 






Invasion Car Show Class 
Aug 29, 2009

O-Original
S-Street
C-custom
M-Mild
F-Full

Cars:
50’s & below O, C
60-64 O, S, M, F
65-69 O, S, M, F
70’s S, M, F
80’s S, M, F
90’s S, M, F
00’s & above S, M, F
Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
Euro’s S, M, F
Imports 2dr S, M, F
Imports 4dr S, M, F
Wagon/Panel O, C
Sports Cars S, C
Muscle Cars S, C
Pt Cruisers S, C
Hot Rods S, C
Vw’s 1-3
Donks 1-3
Under Conduction Cars 1-3

Trucks:
50’s & below O, C
60’s O, C
70’s O, C
80’s S, M, F
Full Size Trucks S, M, F
Mini Trucks S, M, F
Lowrider Trucks S, M, F
Mini Suv Domestic S, M, F
Mini Suv Import S, M, F
Full Size Suv S, M, F
El Camino / Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3
Under Conduction Trucks 1-3
Special Int 1-3




Bikes:
2 Wheel Bikes 12” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 16” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F

Motorcycle:
Full Size Bikes S, C
Design Bikes S, C

Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s
Best paint
Best engine
Best interior
Best Mural
Most members cars with 50.00 credit card from Visa
Furriest Distance with 100.00 gas card

Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles
Best Mural
Best Paint
Most Members Bikes with 50.00 credit card from Visa


Best of Show
Car
Truck
Import
Euro
Bike
Motorcycle
Under conduction over all
Luv Shadow Photography Award

Best of Show Over all 6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash




TTT

thank u all 

atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 11:29 AM~14306681
> *ok car show classes are up sorry for the delay all but i had to add a few best of show awards and sp awards for this event!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lots of categories!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for Atomic & a good show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 11:29 AM~14306681
> *ok car show classes are up sorry for the delay all but i had to add a few best of show awards and sp awards for this event!
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2009, 12:57 PM~14307570
> *I'll be thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cant wait for this one should be fun


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 26 2009, 02:29 PM~14308412
> *cant wait for this one should be fun
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2009, 11:57 AM~14307570
> *I'll be thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *



What's up homie see you there!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


atomic 

dta customz


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BC will there.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 26 2009, 11:32 PM~14312339
> *ELITE BC will there.
> *



:thumbsup: 


pre reg for bikes is onlly 15.00 

thank u hope to see u guys there...


atomic


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14312339
> *ELITE BC will there.
> *



always good chilling with you guys


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 10:22 PM~14312264
> *TTT
> atomic
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14323436
> *
> *


What up Rafa are you judging this Show ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 28 2009, 07:28 PM~14323464
> *What up Rafa are you judging this Show ?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14323475
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2009, 08:29 PM~14323475
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *



did u book up or u still free?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14323560
> *did u book up or u still free?
> *


 I am available are you going to need help?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ill give u a call sometime this week ill see what we can do.



thankz


atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 28 2009, 07:47 PM~14323630
> *ill give u a call sometime this week ill see what we can do.
> thankz
> atomic
> *


 Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2009, 07:46 PM~14323621
> *I am available are you going to need help?
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14324936
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 28 2009, 07:47 PM~14323630
> *ill give u a call sometime this week ill see what we can do.
> thankz
> atomic
> *


 Thanks Atomic hope to be able to work with you on your show. :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 06:37 PM~14332841
> *Thanks Atomic hope to be able to work with you on your show. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

certificates given out every weekend for BEST OF categories...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@Jun 30 2009, 11:04 AM~14340002
> *certificates given out every weekend for BEST OF categories...
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@Jun 30 2009, 10:04 AM~14340002
> *certificates given out every weekend for BEST OF categories...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 05:55 PM~14266487
> *InVasion Custom Car Show
> Presented by Dta CustomZ
> Aug 29, 2009
> ...


Right on my lil bro lives in clovis, time to visit him :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Jun 30 2009, 08:17 PM~14346174
> *Right on my lil bro lives in clovis, time to visit him  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14268478
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you can mail all pre reg paper work to

1222 Faller ave
sanger ca 93657


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 2 2009, 12:36 AM~14359690
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 2 2009, 12:49 PM~14363587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Ranana_quib (Jun 13, 2009)

So Pontiac does it Corvettes do it and the Classics do it. we should speak to the person in charge of the car show and see if theres any way to get everyone from this site to park in 1 area


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ranana_quib_@Jul 3 2009, 05:26 PM~14375170
> *So Pontiac does it Corvettes do it and the Classics do it. we should speak to the person in charge of the car show and see if theres any way to get everyone from this site to park in 1 area
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style c c riverside ca. will try to be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 5 2009, 10:41 PM~14389754
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 5 2009, 01:45 PM~14385201
> *classic style c c riverside ca. will try to be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



it will be gre8t too see u guys out there!!!!!!!!!!!



atOMic


:thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 6 2009, 01:14 AM~14390479
> *it will be gre8t too see u guys out there!!!!!!!!!!!
> atOMic
> :thumbsup:
> *


go to bed already its too late to be up


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 6 2009, 06:45 AM~14390865
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey bro ill call u up later this afternoon 



TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 6 2009, 11:44 AM~14393081
> *hey bro ill call u up later this afternoon
> TTT
> 
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 06:55 PM~14266487
> *InVasion Custom Car Show
> Presented by Dta CustomZ
> Aug 29, 2009
> ...


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 06:55 PM~14266487
> *InVasion Custom Car Show
> Presented by Dta CustomZ
> Aug 29, 2009
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 06:55 PM~14266487
> *InVasion Custom Car Show
> Presented by Dta CustomZ
> Aug 29, 2009
> ...


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 06:55 PM~14266487
> *InVasion Custom Car Show
> Presented by Dta CustomZ
> Aug 29, 2009
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2009, 01:13 PM~14424165
> *ttt
> *




:wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 12 2009, 12:18 PM~14449654
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hope i dont have to work


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 13 2009, 10:39 PM~14464849
> *hope i dont have to work
> *



hope u and ur club can make it out here bro...


TTT


atomic


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14478138
> *hope u and ur club can make it out here bro...
> TTT
> atomic
> ...


i'm going  have a few tattoo appointments before the show also.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 15 2009, 05:57 PM~14485765
> *i'm going    have a few tattoo appointments before the show also.
> *



thankz c u there bro, help pass out the word.

yeah i have been getting a lot of calls about this tattoo show that we are having and WOW we got some sexxxy ladies coming 2 the show!


cant wait


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 15 2009, 11:11 PM~14489549
> *thankz c u there bro, help pass out the word.
> 
> yeah i have been getting a lot of calls about this tattoo show that we are having and WOW we got some sexxxy ladies coming 2 the show!
> ...


any prizes for the tats?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14493811
> *any prizes for the tats?
> *


yeah im not sure to do trophies for this or something custom made. 

ill keep u and everyone posted on it thou.







atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 16 2009, 01:47 PM~14494505
> *yeah im not sure to do trophies for this or something custom made.
> 
> ill keep u and everyone posted on it thou.
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 16 2009, 01:47 PM~14494505
> *yeah im not sure to do trophies for this or something custom made.
> 
> ill keep u and everyone posted on it thou.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14493811
> *any prizes for the tats?
> *




the tattoo awards will be custom wall plaques for each class and best of also.

atomic 




TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 22 2009, 02:17 PM~14551534
> *the tattoo awards will be custom wall plaques for each class and best of also.
> 
> atomic
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14538913
> *TTT
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

little more than one month away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



atomic


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 24 2009, 12:38 PM~14571446
> *
> little more than one month away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> atomic
> *



TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TtT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 26 2009, 02:41 AM~14583432
> *ttt
> *




thank you 


TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 26 2009, 04:20 PM~14587015
> *thank you
> TTT
> *


whats up Atomic how you doing?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just here taking it easy today, kicking back inside with the AC lol.

hope u guys had a good weekend.



atomic


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hopefully i can get the cash together and attend this show.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 26 2009, 04:46 PM~14587235
> *just here taking it easy today, kicking back inside with the AC lol.
> 
> hope u guys had a good weekend.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 28 2009, 12:04 PM~14605247
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

address for pre-reg?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 29 2009, 04:53 PM~14619616
> *address for pre-reg?
> *


u ready???? :0 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 29 2009, 05:53 PM~14619616
> *address for pre-reg?
> *




send pre reg to 

atomic gutierrez or dta customz

1222 faller ave 
sanger 
ca 93657


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

addes a few new classes and added one more best of show class
best of show Suv 
jdm classes for all you import fans out there

open to all rides out there to make this show for everyone






Invasion Car Show Class 
Aug 29, 2009

O-Original
S-Street
C-custom
M-Mild
F-Full

Cars:
40's & below O, C
50’s O, C
60-64 O, S, M, F
65-69 O, S, M, F
70’s S, M, F
80’s S, M, F
90’s S, M, F
00’s & above S, M, F
Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
Euro’s S, M, F
Imports 2dr S, M, F
Imports 4dr S, M, F
Wagon/Panel O, C
Sports Cars S, C
Muscle Cars S, C
Pt Cruisers S, C
Hot Rods S, C
Vw’s 1-3
Donks 1-3
Under Conduction Cars 1-3
jdm 95 & below 1-3
jdm 96 & up 1-3

Trucks:
50’s & below O, C
60’s O, C
70’s O, C
80’s S, M, F
Full Size Trucks S, M, F
Mini Trucks S, M, F
Lowrider Trucks S, M, F
Mini Suv Domestic S, M, F
Mini Suv Import S, M, F
Full Size Suv S, M, F
El Camino / Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3
Under Conduction Trucks 1-3
Special Int 1-3




Bikes:
2 Wheel Bikes 12” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 16” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F

Motorcycle:
Full Size Bikes S, C
Design Bikes S, C

Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s

Best paint
Best engine
Best interior
Best Mural
Most members cars with 50.00 credit card from Visa
Furriest Distance with 100.00 gas card

Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles

Best Mural
Best Paint
Most Members Bikes with 50.00 credit card from Visa


Best of Show 3ft trophies

Car
Truck
Suv
Import
Euro
Bike
Motorcycle
Under conduction over all
Luv Shadow Photography Award

Best of Show Over all 
6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 30 2009, 02:18 AM~14624675
> *addes a few new classes and added one more best of show class
> best of show Suv
> jdm classes for all you import fans out there
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 31 2009, 12:11 AM~14635446
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

coming to InVasion 09 is

for all you lowrider bikes out there check it out










thankz impalas mag










Ranflas mag will be in the house too










more info to come up.



here is one of our food venders great food hands down.

more to come


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 31 2009, 01:30 PM~14639471
> *coming to InVasion 09 is
> 
> for all you lowrider bikes out there check it out
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 31 2009, 01:30 PM~14639471
> *coming to InVasion 09 is
> 
> for all you lowrider bikes out there check it out
> ...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2009, 05:45 PM~14620308
> *u ready???? :0  :0
> *


the question is are U READY? :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 2 2009, 12:26 PM~14652433
> *TTT
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

tt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14666884
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 4 2009, 02:03 AM~14668876
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 6 2009, 05:47 PM~14697190
> *:thumbsup:
> *



see u sun


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 6 2009, 05:47 PM~14697190
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like we are going to add a hop, more details coming up tuesday afternoon.



TTT


classes will be

single
double
radical
air

going to talk to the sponser to find out what the pay outs are going to be.



atomic

:cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 8 2009, 04:15 PM~14712794
> *looks like we are going to add a hop, more details coming up tuesday afternoon.
> TTT
> classes will be
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 8 2009, 04:15 PM~14712794
> *looks like we are going to add a hop, more details coming up tuesday afternoon.
> TTT
> classes will be
> ...



u r 1 busy mofo :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 11 2009, 04:04 PM~14737930
> *u r 1 busy mofo  :biggrin:
> *





:wave: 


just a bit but my goal is to make this show a great show for every1 to enjoy.




TTT



atomic :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 AM~14746167
> *:wave:
> just a bit but my goal is to make this show a great show for every1 to enjoy.
> TTT
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 13 2009, 12:27 PM~14758504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Will be there to show support


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 14 2009, 05:20 PM~14772246
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Will be there to show support
> *




thankz see you guys there 


TTT


atomic 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

still looking forward to this unless my knee is under the knife LOL
hope i can make it.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we have added more to the show i will have logos and more info up 2nite if not 2morrow.



TTT


atomic 



pass the word around this show is 2 week away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cool cool so hopefully on the 25th ill know if i can make it or not.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

martin the hitman will be in the house.... everyone knows he has great deals on his cd's.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

to cover this event we have a full house coming down to support InVasion 09

thank you to all of you


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 17 2009, 11:21 AM~14792806
> *martin the hitman will be in the house....  everyone knows he has great deals on his cd's.
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 AM~14746167
> *:wave:
> just a bit but my goal is to make this show a great show for every1 to enjoy.
> TTT
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

next saturday InVasion 09 dont miss out all




atomic


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

have to work


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

is there any cash prize for best bike?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much 4 a vendor booth


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 19 2009, 11:10 PM~14823750
> *is there any cash prize  for best bike?
> *




call me up 


ill be in fresno today


atomic

559 287 7640


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 19 2009, 11:19 PM~14823888
> *how much 4 a vendor booth
> *




hey raider call me up when u have a chance....



atomic 

559 287 7640


it would be great to have u and ur truck and now the bike there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 20 2009, 09:13 AM~14826571
> *hey raider call me up when u have a chance....
> atomic
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


9 dayz away cant wait



atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just added 

best engraving to the show also.




thank you to Gino from 

Gino's Engraving in fresno Ca.
559 346 7199

email [email protected]


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

want to say thank you too

Showtime metal polishing in fresno
559 681-2528


thankz Rene 

see you at the show!


atomic


its going down next saturday in clovis.

cant wait


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

7 more dayz 




TTT


still want to pre reg hit me up 559 287 7640


or you can email us at 

[email protected] 

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 22 2009, 11:38 AM~14847953
> *7 more dayz
> TTT
> still want to pre reg hit me up 559 287 7640
> ...


   
thanx atomic


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just added to invasion 09 is













thankz for the support !!!!!!


cant wait for saturday aug 29 




atomic 



TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 23 2009, 12:58 PM~14855016
> *just added to invasion 09 is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 21 2009, 04:33 PM~14842496
> *want to say thank you too
> 
> Showtime metal polishing and TUF E NUF CAR CLUB  fresno
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE AND SHOWTIME CHROME AND THE SAND ARTIST GINO


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 23 2009, 11:29 PM~14860400
> *TUF E NUF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE AND SHOWTIME CHROME AND THE SAND ARTIST GINO
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

I WONT B ABLE TO MAKE THIS ONE !MY CAR'S DOWN RIGHT NOW  
MY GIRLS HAVE CHEER NOW.SO THEY DON'T GET TO TAKE THE BIKES :angry: 
GOOD LOOK WITH THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 24 2009, 08:41 AM~14861940
> *I WONT B ABLE TO MAKE THIS ONE !MY CAR'S DOWN RIGHT NOW
> MY GIRLS HAVE CHEER NOW.SO THEY DON'T GET TO TAKE THE BIKES :angry:
> GOOD LOOK WITH THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *



it would be great to see ur club at the show.

thanks for the luck bro, see u soon



atomic


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Just around the corner!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 24 2009, 12:24 PM~14864206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup just a few dayz away !!!!!!!



TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

hope to make it out there


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 24 2009, 08:32 PM~14869411
> *hope to make it out there
> *




it would be great to have u and ur club out here for the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



atomic


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 24 2009, 09:25 AM~14862970
> *it would be great to see ur club at the show.
> 
> thanks for the luck bro, see u soon
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14869389
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: 



:thumbsup: 


invasion 09 car show info, roll in starts at 6am see you all there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


4 more dayz till show time....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like we just added a class!



thankz to Toro from Impalas Magazine 


we have added 


Impalas Magazine Editor's Choice Award



TTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 25 2009, 04:52 PM~14878746
> *looks like we just added a class!
> thankz to Toro from Impalas Magazine
> we have added
> ...




ya valio madre :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

almost time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

what up issac :buttkick:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

I SEE YOU RENE AM I GONNA MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WERE READY


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

yes you will be ready stop trippin lmao :twak:  :guns: :rofl: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :h5:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WE WILL BE THEREE FO SHO TUF E NUF AND OLD TIMES ROLLIN DEEP OH YEAH AND A DUKES


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 25 2009, 09:43 PM~14882382
> *yes you will be ready stop trippin lmao :twak:    :guns:  :rofl:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:  :h5:
> *


OOH OOH OUCH OUCH AHHHH AHHHHHH YOU GOT ME AHHH HE GOT MEE IM DOWN AHHH 3 2 1 IM OUT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT



few dayz away now


atomic 


:cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT

See everyone out there.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 25 2009, 09:48 PM~14882445
> *WE WILL BE THEREE    FO SHO TUF E NUF AND OLD TIMES ROLLIN DEEP  OH YEAH AND A DUKES
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


2 more dayZ


atomic

roll in starts at 6am


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> I bet you trailering them to clovis too, damn trailer queens


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost time, looks like its gonna be a good turnout, see everyone there.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 27 2009, 12:17 PM~14898853
> *its almost time, looks like its gonna be a good turnout, see everyone there.
> *



We ridin?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


cant wait...


did some last final things 2day for the show !!!!!!!!



atomic


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> > I bet you trailering them to clovis too, damn trailer queens
> 
> 
> View My Video


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 27 2009, 10:48 PM~14905665
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

You can see renes big ass dome in the 57 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 28 2009, 05:48 AM~14906966
> *You can see renes big ass dome in the 57 :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

2morrow is the day cant wait, just got back from doing a map out of the area. 




TTT


atomic



i will be there around 5am 


c u all there!!!!!!


we got food fenders going out too for us all to enjoy.

tacos, rice, beans, ribs, chicken, shaved ice and much more


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 10:35 AM~14909317
> *2morrow is the day cant wait, just got back from doing a map out of the area.
> TTT
> atomic
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 

how hot is it today


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

right now its 80 here but a high of 100 today and for 2morrow i saw online it will be around 100 but the cable weather cable says 98 and the news says 97.





shaved ice sounds good 



atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 10:45 AM~14909468
> *right now its 80 here but a high of 100 today and for 2morrow i saw online it will be around 100 but the cable weather cable says 98 and the news says 97.
> shaved ice sounds good
> atomic
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: is 73 here and I'm hating it :angry:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:50 AM~14909523
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  is 73 here and I'm hating it :angry:
> *




we are going to make sure u get two shaved ice to be c o o l


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 10:51 AM~14909538
> *we are going to make sure u get two shaved ice to be c o o l
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thx good lookin out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 28 2009, 10:50 AM~14909523
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  is 73 here and I'm hating it :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just got a phone call from the pastor at the church he wanted to pass a word to everyone that you all have a safe trip down here to the show and a safe trip back home and for everyone to have fun and enjoy the show.





thank you 


the address is 

1030 Gettysburg
Clovis Ca

see u all there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 10:35 AM~14909317
> *2morrow is the day cant wait, just got back from doing a map out of the area.
> TTT
> atomic
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14909671
> *just got a phone call from the pastor at the church he wanted to pass a word to everyone that you all have a safe trip down here to the show and a safe trip back home and for everyone to have fun and enjoy the show.
> thank you
> the address is
> ...



map quest it n ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just went out to my car and is 96 :angry: :angry: fuck is hot I'm going to have to leave from work :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:28 AM~14910020
> *just went out to my car and is 96  :angry:  :angry:  fuck is hot I'm going to have to leave from work  :biggrin:
> *


 You are getting to old :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14910079
> *You are getting to old :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I thought old people like the heat? poe eso vives donde vives huh? q pasa Rafa see u tomorrow


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:39 AM~14910175
> *I thought old people like the heat?  poe eso vives donde vives huh? q pasa Rafa see u tomorrow
> *


 Yeah I get off of work at 3am Ill come home and sleep a couple of hours and head out there. Be out there a little while have to be back at work by 4.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14910650
> *Yeah I get off of work at 3am Ill come home and sleep a couple of hours and head out there. Be out there a little while have to be back at work by 4.
> *



work owned :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> > I bet you trailering them to clovis too, damn trailer queens
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14910079
> *You are getting to old :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14909671
> *just got a phone call from the pastor at the church he wanted to pass a word to everyone that you all have a safe trip down here to the show and a safe trip back home and for everyone to have fun and enjoy the show.
> thank you
> the address is
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

well 2morrow is the day, c u all there, wish u all a safe trip over here.



atomic


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

see everyone there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 28 2009, 08:21 PM~14915755
> *well 2morrow is the day, c u all there, wish u all a safe trip over here.
> atomic
> 
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

JUST GOT THE CAR BACK TOGETHER SHOULD BE ASLEEP BY NOW BUT WELL YOU KNOW


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Getting ready to head out...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

its hottttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2009, 03:05 PM~14920881
> *its hottttttt!!!!!!!!!
> *



Sho was, that's why I had to get back on the road. Good meeting you for that quick minute...I'll post pics later.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

had a great time..see u in october :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Had a great time @ the show :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Took 1st place 12inch Custom, Best paint & Best of Show Bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14923813
> *Had a great time @ the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Took 1st place 12inch Custom, Best paint & Best of Show Bike :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats tight little bike u got..    congrats homie


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2009, 10:14 PM~14923904
> *thats  tight little bike u got..       congrats homie
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: C u @ the next show


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Some pics from the show..


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2009, 10:59 PM~14923738
> *had a great time..see u in october :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thank u for coming out 


see u there 


atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 29 2009, 11:05 PM~14923813
> *Had a great time @ the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Took 1st place 12inch Custom, Best paint & Best of Show Bike :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thankz for coming out bro, that bike is killer


atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 30 2009, 01:50 AM~14924845
> *Some pics from the show..
> 
> 
> ...



thankz for coming out i know u and bobby had a long drive down here.


thankz again 

atomic


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Be on the lookout for all the bike pics in Sprockets Magazine


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One bike.....


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like i missed out on a good show. then again heard i missed out on two good shows this weekend, hopefully next year....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx Atomic great show congrats. It was coo talking to every 1 out there. thz 2 Mini Impressions for lettin put my bike with theirs  Mr. 559 cool talking 2 u bro, BigShod see u sun  I just hope is not as hot :biggrin: It took us like 4 hours to get home there was a fire and they made us took the long ass wat home :angry: got here bout 1 am fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk congrats to all the winners :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

got your chuck taylors in the relection kutty...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 AM~14925813
> *thx Atomic great show congrats. It was coo talking to every 1 out there. thz 2 Mini Impressions for lettin put my bike with theirs    Mr. 559 cool talking 2 u bro, BigShod see u sun    I just hope is not as hot  :biggrin:  It took us like 4 hours to get home there was a fire and they made us took the long ass wat home  :angry:  got here bout 1 am fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk congrats to all the winners  :biggrin:
> *


how hot did it get for u :uh: 71 degrees :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS bike club had agreat time out there!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

are all the trophys mix matched???


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 30 2009, 01:46 PM~14927028
> *are all the trophys mix matched???
> *



yeah i wanted to try something different because i was going to go with orange but i have done orange so many times this year so why not be different so i went with different colors on each so it was pretty kool cause i had one kid come up to me at the end and he got a blue trophy and he wanted to change it for a red one to match his bike so that was pretty kool.


atomic 


we had a silver trophy for u too bro but u did not enter and looks like u wouldve won it too.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i want to say thank you to everyone that enter the car show and thanks to all the venders also that went out there. we had a good turn out and everything went out pretty good for us. after the show i go many texts and phone calls from people that went to the show and that were a part of the show that they had fun and enjoyed themselves so that felt pretty good. well thank you everyone once again and see you at invasion 2010 or maybe sooner cause im working on bringing a toy drive for the kids here for xmas time. also i was pretty happy cause i got the rise money for the church that let me use there parking lot there.


thank you from import illusions & dta customz for being a part of InVasion 09


atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 30 2009, 06:49 AM~14925195
> *looks like i missed out on a good show. then again heard i missed out on two good shows this weekend, hopefully next year....
> *



well hope you make it to the next one and hope you enjoy the pics that kutty took.

see you at the next show bro


atomic


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 30 2009, 01:47 PM~14927348
> *i want to say thank you to everyone that enter the car show and thanks to all the venders also that went out there.  we had a good turn out and everything went out pretty good for us.  after the show i go many texts and phone calls from people that went to the show and that were a part of the show that they had fun and enjoyed themselves so that felt pretty good.  well thank you everyone once again and see you at invasion 2010 or maybe sooner cause im working on bringing a toy drive for the kids here for xmas time.  also i was pretty happy cause i got the rise money for the church that let me use there parking lot there.
> thank you from import illusions & dta customz for being a part of InVasion 09
> atomic
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Aug 30 2009, 09:51 AM~14926059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Atomic how bout an indoor show with ac on? :biggrin: 


no matter where u have it homie u know I'm there and my son said thanks 4 da trophy he had baseball so he could not make it :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 30 2009, 03:05 PM~14927428
> *my denali said 104  :angry:  I waste it 1/4 tank wit da ac on but it was worht it  :biggrin:
> congrats
> *




it was sure hot out there, i saw u walking around till like maybe 11am and from there GONE, it was sure hot out there bro.


thank you for coming down raider. see u soon bro


atomic 


:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 30 2009, 02:08 PM~14927444
> *it was sure hot out there, i saw u walking around till like maybe 11am and from there GONE, it was sure hot out there bro.
> thank you for coming down raider.  see u soon bro
> atomic
> ...




u have hook me and some of my friends up, it was the least I can do 4 u my friends. Great job on the show


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

some pics i took of the show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14932348
> *some pics i took of the show
> 
> 
> ...


man that's a beautiful 61,!


----------

